# Any Good Books lately?



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Anyone reading anything they would recommend right now? I need a new book and am looking for something..nothing sad is the only prerequisite...


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Have you read the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich? They are hysterically fun books. I love them. They are a guilty pleasure of my hubby. You will laugh out loud a lot.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

morriscsps said:


> Have you read the Stephanie Plum series by Janet Evanovich? They are hysterically fun books. I love them. They are a guilty pleasure of my hubby. You will laugh out loud a lot.


I may not have read the latest one, I will check it out, thanks...yes she is funny!!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

I really enjoyed reading "One day" by David Nicholls. It is super witty throughout, but does not have a happy end in the traditional style, so not sure where you draw the line there. 

Whatever you pick, save yourself from "50 shades of Grey", which is the top seller everywhere right now. The porn like sex scenes aren't the worst of this book, it's the terrible, god-awful, repetitive writing that I couldn't get past. I have no idea what got this book catapulted to the top of all charts and how people can actually get through it page after page without pulling their hair out.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is one fantastic read! Actually all three of his books. I was never a mystery book reader but these have changed my mind. Avid reader and these are at the top of a long list. Enjoy


----------



## Tuss (Apr 22, 2012)

for dog lovers i would recommend "the art of racing in the rain". though it can be sad in parts. really good read.

I just started "50 shades of grey" although my friend who is a gynecologist said "it even made me blush". The writing is terrible. I'm 50 pages in and not sure i'll finish it. it's been dubbed "porn for soccer moms"

The hunger games trilogy are great if you haven't read them yet and definitely worth reading before seeing the movie.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Alexa said:


> I really enjoyed reading "One day" by David Nicholls. It is super witty throughout, but does not have a happy end in the traditional style, so not sure where you draw the line there.
> 
> Whatever you pick, save yourself from "50 shades of Grey", which is the top seller everywhere right now. The porn like sex scenes aren't the worst of this book, it's the terrible, god-awful, repetitive writing that I couldn't get past. I have no idea what got this book catapulted to the top of all charts and how people can actually get through it page after page without pulling their hair out.


I can stand most sadness, except for animal curelty..and since my Mother just died I am looking for happy, but a sad ending I can take..thanks for that...
Also I saw where some school libraries are banning 50 Shades of Gray...and have not been reading a lot lately, so might have been tempted to try that...thanks again for your advice...I will let you know. I am also looking at Charles Martin's Thunder and Rain, on Kindle but cannot tell if it is unabridged..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tuss said:


> for dog lovers i would recommend "the art of racing in the rain". though it can be sad in parts. really good read.
> 
> I just started "50 shades of grey" although my friend who is a gynecologist said "it even made me blush". The writing is terrible. I'm 50 pages in and not sure i'll finish it. it's been dubbed "porn for soccer moms"
> 
> The hunger games trilogy are great if you haven't read them yet and definitely worth reading before seeing the movie.


Now, I have heard about it but have not seen the movie, everyone I know who has seen the movie says it is great..but I am a 'read the book first' person..thanks for the suggestion...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Izzy-bella said:


> The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is one fantastic read! Actually all three of his books. I was never a mystery book reader but these have changed my mind. Avid reader and these are at the top of a long list. Enjoy


I have listed to a couple of these on cds..but have not read the books..they were good listening...thanks!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Tuss said:


> for dog lovers i would recommend "the art of racing in the rain". though it can be sad in parts. really good read.
> 
> I just started "50 shades of grey" although my friend who is a gynecologist said "it even made me blush". The writing is terrible. I'm 50 pages in and not sure i'll finish it. it's been dubbed "porn for soccer moms"
> 
> The hunger games trilogy are great if you haven't read them yet and definitely worth reading before seeing the movie.


I like the term, porn for soccor moms..lol..


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I just got through reading all of Carol O'Connell's mysteries. The main character is a woman detective and she can do it all. It is best to start with the first one. Then after that read the latest Mary Higgins Clark novel, but can't remember the name. Personally didn't think it was one of her best, but it may have been because of all of the Mallory series murders, Mary Higgins Clark was just to tame. Jeffery Deavers has a new one out that I am going to download today. Something to read at night when every one else is asleep and I can't.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I finished a mystery last night, didn't figure it all out until the end. It was Coyote Waits by Tony Hillerman, Have read other good ones bot can't recall titles. I read every night and finish a book or 2 a week. I really like the Jodi Picault and Jefferson Bass novels. The J/B ones might be that they are all set in my area (I understand the newest isn't) and Dr. Bass is a local anthropologist and I heard him speak to the forensic classes before I retired.


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Becky I used to get his books, but he died in 2008. They were true like you said to his region including plants and wildlife--like that western writer that was so prolific. I used to read that many books a week or more, but since my vision loss, if I didn't have a nook I wouldn't be able to read. My eyes get tired and I have to quit. Speaking of Dr Bass, my daddy used to speak of him as if he knew him. Somehow I think he may have had some connection to west TN. I love the Bones books, but she hasn't written one in over a year, maybe one is in the works.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Love Robert B Parker Spenser series. Parker passed away in 2010 & his estate commissioned Ace Atkins to continue the series. His most recent is "Lullaby" and it was written in true Parker style.

Also read Wendy Wax "Ten Beach Road" which was very good. If you haven't read her - Mary Kay Andrews is hysterical and "Hissy Fit" is great! Also love Dorthea Benton Frank and Cassandra King... As you can tell - I read ALOT!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

The Devotion of Suspect X, my bookseller said she had customers who could not put it down, and I really liked it, detective/mystery/murder.

An Object of Beauty, by Steve Martin. He's a wonderful writer and so smart.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I actually haven't read any really happy books lately. But one of my favorite books of all time is "the secret life of bees" by sue monk kid.

Dog themed books: 

I loved DOG MAN by Martha Sherril. 
and I also loved THE STORY OF EDGAR SAWTELLE by david warblewski

both of these books weave a story but in doing so explain a lot about dogs and breeding which I found fascinating.

for sheer fun. I enjoyed going back to my Anne Rice roots (all her vampire books) with her latest THE WOLF GIFT ( I guess also about dogs in a way...) 

I am currently reading a very interesting book called MARA AND DANN by doris lessing. I have just discovered her, with a more recent book called the 5th child. but that was definitely not happy.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I am currently reading "Another Day in the Frontal Lobe" by Katrina Firik, it is really well written, first person and chatty. You do not have to be in the medical field to enjoy this book, if you have any friends that are neurosurgeons...you know they are a bit different...this was written by a girl, female neurosurgeons are very rare.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

waybrook said:


> Love Robert B Parker Spenser series. Parker passed away in 2010 & his estate commissioned Ace Atkins to continue the series. His most recent is "Lullaby" and it was written in true Parker style.
> 
> Also read Wendy Wax "Ten Beach Road" which was very good. If you haven't read her - Mary Kay Andrews is hysterical and "Hissy Fit" is great! Also love Dorthea Benton Frank and Cassandra King... As you can tell - I read ALOT!


Absolutely loved Hissy Fit and Blue Christmas, I think I have read all hers she lives still in Atlanta I think (Mary Kay Andrews)..Fun lady. Will try Parker, I don't know why I have not read his..also Ten Beach Road sounds good..I like to read, but have not done much lately..odd for me!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Luciledodd said:


> I just got through reading all of Carol O'Connell's mysteries. The main character is a woman detective and she can do it all. It is best to start with the first one. Then after that read the latest Mary Higgins Clark novel, but can't remember the name. Personally didn't think it was one of her best, but it may have been because of all of the Mallory series murders, Mary Higgins Clark was just to tame. Jeffery Deavers has a new one out that I am going to download today. Something to read at night when every one else is asleep and I can't.


These look like two good ones I have not tried either, thanks Lucile..will check on Amazon for Kindle editions..


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> I am currently reading "Another Day in the Frontal Lobe" by Katrina Firik, it is really well written, first person and chatty. You do not have to be in the medical field to enjoy this book, if you have any friends that are neurosurgeons...you know they are a bit different...this was written by a girl, female neurosurgeons are very rare.


This one looks interesting too! Interesting title!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Missy said:


> I actually haven't read any really happy books lately. But one of my favorite books of all time is "the secret life of bees" by sue monk kid.
> 
> Dog themed books:
> 
> ...


I am going to look for Dog Man, haven't read that one..Thanks Missy


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Becky Chittenden said:


> I finished a mystery last night, didn't figure it all out until the end. It was Coyote Waits by Tony Hillerman, Have read other good ones bot can't recall titles. I read every night and finish a book or 2 a week. I really like the Jodi Picault and Jefferson Bass novels. The J/B ones might be that they are all set in my area (I understand the newest isn't) and Dr. Bass is a local anthropologist and I heard him speak to the forensic classes before I retired.



I think I have read some of the works of all three of these authors. but not all..have a bad habit of not remembering titles..so will look at the newest ones! Thanks Becky


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

What good suggestions...thanks!
My contribution for mystery, crime readers is 5 stars for the 
JOE NESBO books...if you read girl with the dragon tattoo and enjoyed it, these I believe are actually better! 
Red Breast 
Devils Star
Nemesis 
A little hard to get into but excellent reading.

Also....Water for Elephants 
The Help 
The Red Tent 

I am not a Stephen King fan but one of his first books "The Stand" is excellent 

Oryx and Crake....is my favorite book of all times.....she wrote one after that which is the one you should read first (before the Oryx and Crake book) These last three are excellent reading, not to everyone's taste maybe ... but I sure enjoyed them.

I am an avid reader and am really enjoying these postings....more suggestions please.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

[


Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Anyone reading anything they would recommend right now? I need a new book and am looking for something..nothing sad is the only prerequisite...


What genre do you like to read.

If you want Romance with an upbeat rythm, try Inez Kelley's "Jinx" Is a pretty story. I do not read much Non-Paranormal so my suggestions there are not the best.

Now Paranormal: If you want a fun, sexy read, try Shelly Laurenstons's Pack and Pride Series (first comes pride, then pack). Super funny, supernatural, ego bloated shifters!
G.A. Aiken (pseudo name for Laurenston) - Dragon Kin Series. Again, very very funny!

I can list tons of books, but knowing what you like to read helps! 



Tuss said:


> ...I just started "50 shades of grey" although my friend who is a gynecologist said "it even made me blush". The writing is terrible. I'm 50 pages in and not sure i'll finish it. it's been dubbed "porn for soccer moms"
> 
> The hunger games trilogy are great if you haven't read them yet and definitely worth reading before seeing the movie.


If your GYN blushed with those 3 books, she needs to expand her horizons...ound: Really, I have read more blush worthy things in books that are not even in the Erotica category. 
The writing is not the best (and I hate 1st person books), the BDSM part of it is actually light, but the story and struggle of Christian and Anna are beautiful.
I read them a while ago (just when book # 3 came out) and had a hard time at first, but once I got through the first couple of chapters, I was captivated by Christian's struggles.
I just got my sister to read them (by getting her the first book for Mother's day).

Don't give up on the series yet, the first book is the slowest, book 2 and 3 are much better.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Luciledodd said:


> Becky I used to get his books, but he died in 2008. They were true like you said to his region including plants and wildlife--like that western writer that was so prolific. I used to read that many books a week or more, but since my vision loss, if I didn't have a nook I wouldn't be able to read. My eyes get tired and I have to quit. Speaking of Dr Bass, my daddy used to speak of him as if he knew him. Somehow I think he may have had some connection to west TN. I love the Bones books, but she hasn't written one in over a year, maybe one is in the works.


Hi..Luciledodd...Saw that you were having trouble with your vision. I have macular degeneration (have to get shot in my eye once a month) and if it wasn't for my IPAD I could not read a thing. You can make the print really large, not sure the nook works the same way or is as big, thought this might help reading a little more comfortable for you.


----------



## CrazieJones (May 28, 2011)

Agree. I started The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo yesterday. In one day, I went through 1/4 of the book - it's 600+ pages long (paperback). And darn it, I left the book at my parents house... have to wait for the weekend to pick it up.



Izzy-bella said:


> The Girl With The Dragon Tattoo is one fantastic read! Actually all three of his books. I was never a mystery book reader but these have changed my mind. Avid reader and these are at the top of a long list. Enjoy


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

I've enjoyed the comments. A friend and I exchange books a couple times a year and am always looking for new authors. Must say, really didn't like the Bees book, perhaps just don't like "coming of age" type


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Absolutely loved Hissy Fit and Blue Christmas, I think I have read all hers she lives still in Atlanta I think (Mary Kay Andrews)..Fun lady. Will try Parker, I don't know why I have not read his..also Ten Beach Road sounds good..I like to read, but have not done much lately..odd for me!


MK Andrews visited Tifton recently and spoke at a lunch sponsored by our library association. She was as funny in person as her characters. She has a place on Tybee and is a true "junker" with a booth on Tybee. Great lady!

Karen White and Mary Alice Monroe have some good books as well....


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Izzy, the Nook enlarges the print. I just have to keep turning the page and that uses battery power, but I can see it. I am thinking about a new one with the lighted backscreen so I can read without turning on the light. The best part is that my daughters and I share an account and they have access to all my books and I there's. Of Course most of the books are mine because they use my account to download their books--like I care. lol Still it is cheaper than me buying the hardcovers and giving them to the daughters when I got through one. I really used to read a lot and it was hard for me to find a new book, but since I have slowed down reading, I have a couple of authors with books coming out next month. My vision is some kind of nerve head drusen and they say its the worst case they have seen. I don't think I will lose all my vision and it might not get any worse. I had a fields test done this past week and one eye is nearly blind but the other is at 75% good. The problem is the the bad parts are spotty and depending on how I am looking at something is how I see. They say there is nothing to be done for it and it could not get any worse or it could. I don't think I will ever go completely blind. I keep re-focusing to see. But what you have is defintly worse than mine. I am glad to know that you have the shots.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Lucille...mine is not too bad yet but they anticipate that it will probably get worse with time....so I am reading as fast as I can! Haha. But at 75 it will be a race, but interesting anyway...could have something a lot worse I guess.

The only thing is that the I pad is bigger and it does light up, bet that would help. 

Wishing you good luck with your sight and that it at least remains stable.


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

Meant to say...it is rechargeable and holds the charge for hours...recharges quickly.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

waybrook said:


> MK Andrews visited Tifton recently and spoke at a lunch sponsored by our library association. She was as funny in person as her characters. She has a place on Tybee and is a true "junker" with a booth on Tybee. Great lady!
> 
> Karen White and Mary Alice Monroe have some good books as well....


Good to know, I like MKAndrews..she came through our area while writing one of her books, I tried to go on her site and got a virus threat..she is a funny lady.
I agree with izzy, Lucile the iPad would be wonderful for you to read on.

I don't finish books I don't like...how long I give them depends on how I feel and how they hold my interest..not fair to the author I guess, but that is how it is. My sister will not put a book down until she finishes it...NOT ME...time is getting too short to do that..lol..and I did finally figure out that just because it is published does not mean it is good!


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> Good to know, I like MKAndrews..she came through our area while writing one of her books, I tried to go on her site and got a virus threat..she is a funny lady.
> I agree with izzy, Lucile the iPad would be wonderful for you to read on.
> 
> I don't finish books I don't like...how long I give them depends on how I feel and how they hold my interest..not fair to the author I guess, but that is how it is. My sister will not put a book down until she finishes it...NOT ME...time is getting too short to do that..lol..and I did finally figure out that just because it is published does not mean it is good!


I agree! If the book just doesn't hold my interest it goes back to the library. One of the luxuries of getting older is I don't have to read anything I don't want to - and I take full advantage of that. Our book club has made a commitment to at least try to read the selection of the month...some of us make it all the way through - others of us don't....


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Ok since we are confessing I am one of those people who read the last chapter before I buy the book, if the ending seems to be sad, it is a no go for me, life has a enough sadness.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> Ok since we are confessing I am one of those people who read the last chapter before I buy the book, if the ending seems to be sad, it is a no go for me, life has a enough sadness.


I am in the same place in my life right now..don't need any sadness...enough of that working with and seeing some of the rescues (other breeds)...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I discovered Jonathan Tropper's books a couple of years ago. LOVE his writing and his books. You might want to check him out.


----------

